# Sailboat charter in Puerto Plata?



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

I'll be spending a few days in PoP at the end of January. I'd like to charter a boat for a day. I'm not looking for a catamaran booze cruise, just a day on the water with the wife.

Anyone know if any rentals in the area?


----------

